# Northern Lights photography workshop in Iceland



## EnRAW (Sep 16, 2011)

You are welcome to join the Northern Lights photography tour taking  place in the South coast of Iceland from October 18th-23rd. The  workshops are focussing on improving the use of DSLR cameras and night  photography. 
  Workshops are suitable for both professionals and beginners. No specific knowledge is needed to participate. 

More information from - Photo tour Northern Lights | raw.is 


Contact - enrique@raw.is


----------

